# Ottawa hobbyist



## jimmyhoffa (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello,

I'm new here, but not to hobbyist metalworking.

I completed the Algonquin college Toolmaking program and worked in the trade for a few years, but have since pivoted and changed career.

My dad has always been into repairing and building things since growing up on a farm, which rubbed off on me. I still mostly work out of his garage/workshop since I don't have a garage or really appropriate space at my house.

Over the years between my dad and I we have acquired a Craftex metal lathe, JET millling machine, Miller MIG and Everlast TIG welders, and are always trying to build capacity in what we can do in the shop. His shop is a bit like the TARDIS from Dr.Who, seemingly infinite tools packed into a 2 car garage.

I'm here to check out what others are up to and share what experience I can.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 15, 2021)

@jimmyhoffa, welcome aboard there's lots of excellent information and knowledge on this forum and if we don't know we simply make it up.  LOL

Enjoy your visit, stay awhile!


----------



## Chip Maker (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome. Nice to have a tool maker aboard.


----------



## Hruul (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome to the fourm @jimmyhoffa


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Vancouver Island!


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 15, 2021)

+1


----------



## Brent H (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome from just close to Barrie Ontario!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 15, 2021)

You and your dad are welcome here.


----------



## Fermic (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh, another Ottawa hobbyist. That's nice to hear and welcome to this forum. I am also from Ottawa area as well as a newbie hobbyist in machining.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 11, 2021)

great to have you aboard!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome from way ... way, North of you


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 12, 2021)

Welcome indeed.


----------



## Chip Maker (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Peterborough


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 12, 2021)

Maybe there's a reward, we found Jimmy Hoffa!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 12, 2021)

Welcome.   Best handle I've seen in a while   -- Jimmyhoffa


----------



## candiveserv (Mar 22, 2021)

Welcome Neighour!
From Ottawa!


----------

